# Tony Clips vs. other brands of clips?



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have lost four lures recently sad2sm, I was using norton clips and noticed tony clips look exactly the same, are they any better?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Quickswirl*

I switched from the Nortons to Quickswirl 140# with swivels. Like them better. I haven't tried the Tony's...


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

I have tried several clips, including one that a friend manufactures and have found that under certain unexplained circumstances, lures come off. Personally, although it is a pain, I use loops knots in all lure tie ons. I think it gives a lure the freedom for better action and I don't loose lures. wos


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont use clips anymore due to the fact I always seemed to have failures when catching bigger redfish. However, that being said If i was to use them again, it would be Tony Clips.. They are the best on the market. They are far stronger than any of the other clips and I never had an issue with the few that I tried. I just didnt want to risk it during a tournament.

Capt Thomas


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I use the Norton's and i throw lures off every once in a while not much. That being said i have never had a problem with the Norton's bending or failing on any fish including a big bull red i caught and wasnt expecting.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I've tried 'em all and the Tony's clips are the best. IMO


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tony's clips are ok for the smaller eyes on some jigs, but will not work good on other jig heads or some lures. 
I found out if you try to get them off, they will bend and will not be usable again..


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

I have not lost any lures or fish on Tony clips, but my one comment is that they are hard to use on lures with bigger eyes like Baytownboy mentioned. I would like to see a little more room to accommodate that.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

HDfisher,
I live in Victoria and shop at a local tackle shop here (The Tackle Box). The owner started getting a handmade clip from a guy in Corpus (I think). This guy makes them to where the clip is closed on the wrap where you put the eye of the lure on, it's pretty hard to get on/off but I have never lost a lure yet (even tops and corkys). I'll try to find out the name/maker of this clip because I used to use Norton and Tonys and had the same problem.


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

I have only used Tony Clips and it would be hard to get me to switch... I watched my wife catch a Jack at the jetties last month and she fought it for 30 min and the clip did not give way... I've caught Trout, Reds and Spanish Mac and never lost one because of the clip... Only thing I wish there was a way to order them online because FTU sells out quick... (Should tell you something)


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> I dont use clips anymore due to the fact I always seemed to have failures when catching bigger redfish. However, that being said If i was to use them again, it would be Tony Clips.. They are the best on the market. They are far stronger than any of the other clips and I never had an issue with the few that I tried. I just didnt want to risk it during a tournament.
> 
> Capt Thomas


Yep and I do not beleive there is a good hardware substitute for a loop knot out there currently. Although there is more time involved with tying each time, the loss of lures and fish are less.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If it twists on...It will twist off.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I use loop knots myself, but I've been rigging the wife and kids up with the Norton Speed clips and haven't had any issues with them losing baits or fish. I liked them because they're light and small and seem to enable OK action on the bait. I'll have to keep an eye on them though as it seems several of you have had issues with them. Nobody seems to be interested in learning to tie a loop knot and I get tired of tieing knots all day long.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pic of loop knot below.*


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

alexander.zach said:


> I have only used Tony Clips and it would be hard to get me to switch... I watched my wife catch a Jack at the jetties last month and she fought it for 30 min and the clip did not give way... I've caught Trout, Reds and Spanish Mac and never lost one because of the clip... Only thing I wish there was a way to order them online because FTU sells out quick... (Should tell you something)


 You can buy them here. http://www.galvestonbaycharters.com/products 
http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-/Tony-TonyClip.html


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

clips are for girls. learn how to tie a loop knot.


----------



## topwaterpoochie (Dec 27, 2013)

Tony Clips are the only way to go. Norton clips will leave you singing the blues after you just threw off your brand new $7.00 lure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I can understand using a clip if your old eyes aren't what they used to be but do you guys really change lures so often you need them? Loop knot and forget it IMO.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

http://capmel.com/index.php/fishing-knots

Here is the simple loop knot that even "most" Aggies can tie. Even Easy to tie wading at night. Never had it fail as long as you tighten it up. The loop can also be adjusted smaller if needed.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Friends don't let friends use clips


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*FTU*



blackmagic said:


> You can buy them here. http://www.galvestonbaycharters.com/products
> http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-/Tony-TonyClip.html


 The AD says this clip is not available at this time


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I like the Mirrolure variation on my old loop knot. I'll have to try that.

richg99


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

It's kinda like Mounds & Almond Joy...

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes ya don't


----------



## Dead2sin (Sep 28, 2015)

I started using tony clips this year and will never use anything else.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Check these out....in case you're a clip kinda guy. Marburger's carries them I believe.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berk...-berkley-easy-clip-snaps-swivels/1285567.html


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

yakfinaddict are you talking about the BreakAway Tackle clips? They are great and what we use.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

I use the breakaway clips and never had an issue.

http://www.breakawayusa.com/media/fl1-30-black.jpg


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like American Made.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

The only clip to use is a Tony. Despite what anyone says, very helpful in preventing line twist when throwing spoons or the bass assassin type baits. One other thing you will notice when landing a fish is the clip spins when a fish rolls keeping constant even line tension. The loop knot cannot do this, physically impossible. You may experience a few more lost fish at hand with a loop not, but I like it as well.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I recently tried the new spro snaps, they work well but take away from the action of a topwater.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

I don't and won't use clips. It's a booger on your lure. Like a piece of grass or seaweed. You won't catch a darn thing till you take it off. I guess some folks get lucky though.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I use the Norman speed clips, I like loop knots but cannot maintain my leader length that I want if I retie a lot. I have used Norton twist clips and had some failures, the Tony clip is better but the Norman speed clip is tiny, I take the split rings off of lures as I don't think they are necessary with the clip.

I have pulled many jig heads off pilings by bending the hook but never had one fail.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/img/products/original/1171501_1.jpg


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I like American Made.


 Me too!

All of my loop knots are American Made.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I've used the Norton's for years. No problems. If you put any brand of quick connect inside the mouth of a big redfish, it very well may fail. Redfish have tremendous jaw power and there are no clips totally immune to this possibility. To me, the advantage of quickly changing lures far outweigh the disadvantage of the rare occasion when you lose a big redfish. You are probably more likely to lose a fish due to knot failure or line breaking. This topic worn out many times and I can't stand hearing a fine company like Norton criticized over their product.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

My father in law makes his own. Attaches a small swivel to the end of a piece of wire, and twists it with pliers. Never had one break but has had them twist up tight and lock up from bigge redfish.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

AaronB said:


> You won't catch a darn thing till you take it off. I guess some folks get lucky though.


I respectfully and wholeheartedly disagree with your assessment


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Skip....

If your dad wouldn't mind, would you please post a picture of one that he makes???

richg99


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Tie your knots before you head out. If you need to change baits, you should only lose a few inches on your leader if you need to swap out. Swivels are my go to when the conditions get too rough and I have a breakoff.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Ive straightened all of them or have launched my $10 lures across the bay.
Breakaway lure links are the only clips that I haven't had a problem with in over 7 years.

http://www.breakawayusa.com/2012/05/29/new-super-strong-and-way-small-lure-link/


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

While we are talking about pre-tying knots; swivels; breakoffs; etc....there was an old Texas saltwater fisherman (whose name I can't remember exactly...maybe Rudy Gergin???)...

.......who recommended tying a split-ring; a few inches of light wire and a swivel on your spoons BEFORE going to the coast.

I know spoons aren't used as much as they used to, but they are still great for redfish. I have a couple of these-pre-wired spoon rigs that find their way onto my line nearly every time I hit the flats. Only a rare breakoff from that setup.
richg99


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Quickswirl. http://www.quickswirl.com/quickswirl_products.shtml

When I tie on a Corky or SS Jr with the thinner rings i just make sure they aren't coming un screwed before i cast.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ahhh... I just remembered the "old saltwater fisherman"'s name. It was Rudy Geiger, I believe. Even this old memory occasionally kicks n.

richg99


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

richg99 said:


> Ahhh... I just remembered the "old saltwater fisherman"'s name. It was Rudy Geiger, I believe. Even this old memory occasionally kicks n.
> 
> richg99


Rudy Grigar


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

touchstone said:


> Rudy Grigar


"The Plugger". Truly the "John Wayne" of coastal fishing. His book is fascinating. I wish I had fished with him. I know some guys who did and they said he was a wading gladiator. Hard to keep up with. His obsession with trout and redfish made him the greatest of all time IMHO. May he RIP.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been using Norman Speed Clips and adding Spro 80# swivels for a while now and haven't had any issues with lures coming off. Hell if my fingers are wet I have to use my needle nose pliers to compress the clip to add or remove a jighead or lure. I usually make up 10 at a time and keep them in my tackle box.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

MOST of the twist on clips are fine unless you are using something with a small wire eye, like maniac mullet or the softdine, then you will loose them. Trust me on that one.

I now use only these

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008B8CL00?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

and sometimes Bill Norman Speed Clips. I'd had a big redfish bend the speed clips pretty good, but never had an issue with the breakaway ones other than they can be a PITA to get off a thick wire jig head.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

AaronB said:


> I don't and won't use clips. It's a booger on your lure. Like a piece of grass or seaweed. You won't catch a darn thing till you take it off. I guess some folks get lucky though.


 no comment there!!!!
as for the clips, ive been using tony clips for a good 15+ years.. way before they were even available to the public through stores etc.. and will never trout fish with out one period!!!
now, I might add I prefer to only throw corkys, skitterwalks, spooks, and maniac mullets with the same clip.. if im throwing tails or a mirrolure bait with a bigger hook or bait eye I retie to a different clip that only ges used for these style baits.
now im sure some folks are wondering why change the clips for the difference in baits and that's due to the clip being worn out where the tension snaps a bait on.. this can cause you to be working a corky etc an it work its way off the clip due to being stretched from the bigger eye baits.. ive caught numerous trout over the 9# mark and more 8lbers than I can count over the years on these clips..
now like texxan1 had stated on the redfish side of things there a no go.. if I didn't rodeo the reds in to get em in the live well faster it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow! When big money is on the line (big bass tournaments) a simple palomar knot will do. While improved clinch knots have failed me this knot never has. I have used swivels. clips, etc. and all have failed me. Also when catching trout I always seem to get poked when using a swivel trying to get the hook out so i just use 20 lb seaguar flouro and I don't have any problems. No clip necessary!


----------

